# Legal?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it legal to shoot ducks with a bow in MN? I want to shoot a duck with my bow, but I'm not sure if it's legal.

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Not 100% sure.

But I think it's illegal.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's what alot of people say, but one guy that I hunted with that says he saw it done on TV so that sort of threw me off. I'm thinking that the TV show was either filmed in a different state, or a different country all together. My dad was thinking it's a federal offense to shoot a duck with a bow, but he wasn't sure either.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I saw a show with that Tred Barta or whatever his name is, where he was after mallards in Colorado with his bow. He bagged one finally, but it took awhile.
Should be in the game laws, about archery equipment.
Good luck if you go for it.
Dan


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Not sure about Minnesota, but it *is* legal in ND.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I saw it done in minnesota, guys were set up right around city limits shooting geese with there bows


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

HM


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Pretty sure it is legal. Doesn't exclude bow and arrow in the "legal taking methods" section of the regulations. I shot a goose out of my front yard about 2 years ago with my bow. I have often heard of bows being used in urban areas to draw down numbers of geese.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

For some reason it just don't seem right. But whatever floats a guys boat........


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I'd like to see the guillotine in action on a big ol' canada!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I know it is legal in ND. it has a section about it in the proclamation. check ur proclamation on your state and it should tell you. I know next year when we get the geese practicully landing in the dekes one of us guys is gonna try to arrow it.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm gonna say it's legal. I cant prove that though. That would be very admirable IMO to take a duck with a bow. Most bone heads cant hit the broad side of a barn with a shotgun and theres over 100 pellets in a shot shell...


----------



## The Warden (Jul 2, 2005)

I've seen guy's bag fowl and pheasants with a bow, but make sure you've got the right equipment; DON'T use broad heads. There are special heads just for flying game that give a much larger cross section and won't kill somebody should one stray from it's intended target. It looks kind of like razor wire loops. Good hunting.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

they also make frayed flights that will slow the arrow down after about 20 yards of flight. that will also help when finding missed arrows and keep from harming other when shot upwards


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

The Warden said:


> I've seen guy's bag fowl and pheasants with a bow, but make sure you've got the right equipment; DON'T use broad heads. There are special heads just for flying game that give a much larger cross section and won't kill somebody should one stray from it's intended target. It looks kind of like razor wire loops. Good hunting.


 im going to go against this i have been hunting pheasants ducks and geese with a bow this year and i tried a snaro bird head which is like your talking about and it bounced off if i hit them with the broadheads im using now they go down so i would reccomend the broadheads if your going to do the ducks or geese do it in a field let um land get ready to shoot then yell they jump up and shoot just as they jump in the air thats how ive had my best luck i guess it is legal in mn though


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have always heard that it is legal to use a long-bow in MN and ND. But I believe it is illegal to use a com-bow. Check it. Even the guy on the TV show was using a long-bow.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

its perfectly legal for any bow i know this for a fact because i got checked by the dnr while hunting them with a compound


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for all the responses guys, sorry I didn't get back here earlier. I've been gone hunting since Wednesday and haven't even had running water or electricity muchless internet. If Trapper_2 has checked it and says it's legal I'm gonna go with that. I also looked into the "what's illegal" to use part of the waterfowl reg book and bow wasn't on the list. I think I'll go out and give it a try one of these days, I'll get back with a status report should I get one!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

should have warned you weasle its VERY addicting. its pretty complicated at first but it should be easyier for you with the recurve make sure to use a broadhead most others i tried bounced off. good luck


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't have the regulations in front of me, but I think federal regulations require a broadhead for waterfowl. It did in the past, I don't know about now, but you better check it out.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> I don't have the regulations in front of me, but I think federal regulations require a broadhead for waterfowl. It did in the past, I don't know about now, but you better check it out.


I'm e-mailing the DNR just to make sure I'm using the right stuff for duck hunting.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have tried it with grouse and have always wanted to try with waterfowl but never have. I used to practice on clay pigeons. I never hit many but was real close to most. After trying both the compound and recurve. The recurve is definitly the best tool for this as you generally will be "snapshooting" which is not as easily done or as accurate with the compound due to the "break point" when the draw lets off.

I would also suggest considering a 6 flech arrow (standard vanes) rather than a 4 flech fluflu type (provided it is legal in your state). I found the range and accuracy to be slightly better while still limiting how far the arrow goes. They also are a bit quieter. You will want to go with the broadheads (cheap work) also. I have hit grouse with the snaro heads only to have them get up and fly away. Just don't shoot straight up.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

my compound at 55lbs cheap cabelas broadheads and some cheap normal vaned cabelas arrows have knocked a few ducks/geese outa the air for me fluflus are the only way to go for pheasants though your stuff should all be legal weasle im thinking that the dnr guy that checked me said that you had to legally use a broadhead now that you say that plainsman


----------

